# 85mm or 90mm stem



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2013)

I'm after a shorter stem for my OH's bike. Currently he has a 110mm stem but it is too long. need o/s for the bars despite it being a road bike. 

can collect & pay cash if in warrington to Newcastle-under-lyme to Chester area, or we are in M/C over in Oldham this weekend.

thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Aug 2013)

I've got a 90mm if you want - tenner?

In Birmingham right now or back home about 5pm...


----------



## compo (29 Aug 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm after a shorter stem for my OH's bike. Currently he has a 110mm stem but it is too long. need o/s for the bars despite it being a road bike.
> 
> can collect & pay cash if in warrington to Newcastle-under-lyme to Chester area, or we are in M/C over in Oldham this weekend.
> 
> thanks


 
Does your OH's stem have an oversize handlebar clamp, ie, 31.8mm. I recently fitted an A Head adaptor on my road bike using an adjustable stem but would like to change it for a neater one piece one. If your OH's stem isn't a super expensive one you may get Cyclist33's for the equivalent for £0, assuming you want it of course and if I buy yours.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I've got a 90mm if you want - tenner?
> 
> In Birmingham right now or back home about 5pm...


 
that would be fantastic - can I see if you 2 can meet up tomorrow lunchtime? or sometime next week? I think he is stretching too far and what with his ongoing back issues something that little bit shorter should help him - he only has issues/twinges with his back on a certain hill out of Stockton Heath, so suspect he is just pushing too hard on that hill... tis oversize isn't it?



compo said:


> Does your OH's stem have an oversize handlebar clamp, ie, 31.8mm. I recently fitted an A Head adaptor on my road bike using an adjustable stem but would like to change it for a neater one piece one. If your OH's stem isn't a super expensive one you may get Cyclist33's for the equivalent for £0, assuming you want it of course if I buy yours.


 
I'll see what comes from Cyclist33 because we can rule out postage that way and my OH can see it or even try it in situ (assuming he cycles in tomorrow - he should do but his back was 'sore' and legs aching this morning (think I have been making him do too much cycling recently but he needs to for our tour which starts at the end of next week), but we are talking about a stock stem off a Triban 3 here


----------



## compo (29 Aug 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that would be fantastic - can I see if you 2 can meet up tomorrow lunchtime? or sometime next week? I think he is stretching too far and what with his ongoing back issues something that little bit shorter should help him - he only has issues/twinges with his back on a certain hill out of Stockton Heath, so suspect he is just pushing too hard on that hill... tis oversize isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what comes from Cyclist33 because we can rule out postage that way and my OH can see it or even try it in situ (assuming he cycles in tomorrow - he should do but his back was 'sore' and legs aching this morning (think I have been making him do too much cycling recently but he needs to for our tour which starts at the end of next week), but we are talking about a stock stem off a Triban 3 here


 
thanks SatNav. There is no panic or rush, and it is to go on an older model Raleigh so I am not too fussed.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2013)

compo said:


> thanks SatNav. There is no panic or rush, and it is to go on an older model Raleigh so I am not too fussed.


 
The one off my T3 is 105mm stem which you are more than welcome to have - all it has done is sit in a drawer for 12 months. (just measured his and it is also a 105mm stem (either that or I am going mad and can't use a tape measure today ).


----------



## compo (29 Aug 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The one off my T3 is 105mm stem which you are more than welcome to have - all it has done is sit in a drawer for 12 months. (just measured his and it is also a 105mm stem (either that or I am going mad and can't use a tape measure today ).


 
Thank you. That sounds good, but may I just confirm clamp sizes at 25.4mm (or 28.6mm as I have the correct reducing shim) with a 31.8 mm handlebar clamp. Perhaps you can PM me a price and if you can accept PayPal gift or a postal order so I can sort it out for you. As a point of interest, or otherwise, this is what I want to replace. I think you will agree it doesn't look too elegant.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2013)

compo said:


> Thank you. That sounds good, but may I just confirm clamp sizes at 25.4mm (or 28.6mm as I have the correct reducing shim) with a 31.8 mm handlebar clamp. Perhaps you can PM me a price and if you can accept PayPal gift or a postal order so I can sort it out for you. As a point of interest, or otherwise, this is what I want to replace. I think you will agree it doesn't look too elegant.


 
with it screwed completely shut, it is 28mm and 31mm... so yes. I beleive it is a 6 degree rise or drop depending on which way you mount it!

this is it...


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Aug 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that would be fantastic - can I see if you 2 can meet up tomorrow lunchtime? or sometime next week? I think he is stretching too far and what with his ongoing back issues something that little bit shorter should help him - he only has issues/twinges with his back on a certain hill out of Stockton Heath, so suspect he is just pushing too hard on that hill... tis oversize isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what comes from Cyclist33 because we can rule out postage that way and my OH can see it or even try it in situ (assuming he cycles in tomorrow - he should do but his back was 'sore' and legs aching this morning (think I have been making him do too much cycling recently but he needs to for our tour which starts at the end of next week), but we are talking about a stock stem off a Triban 3 here



hi.

im in sheffield tomorrow but in over the weekend on on monday and tuesday. by the way i also have a 100 going spare...


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Aug 2013)

both o/s


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2013)

How many different stem diameters are there? I have old stems with at least 2, but I have a vague recollection of Cinelli bars being a 3rd size ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> hi.
> 
> im in sheffield tomorrow but in over the weekend on on monday and tuesday. by the way i also have a 100 going spare...


 
Hi
Monday would be fine. We are away over the weekend. Shake down 'tour' cycling over to Oldham the longer way and back again on Sunday (my OH's parent's live just outside Oldham. need to double check that I have stripped down and reassembled the tourers correctly and that nothing is going to fall off before the end of next week when we start our JOGLE (LEJOG backwards) ... and also get my OH sleeping in the new tent to decide if he wants to carry the Nammatj 3GT for Scotland (3.6kg) or the new lightweight tent Vaude Power Lizard SUL 2-3P (1.4kg).... I have remeasure the one off my Triban 3 and it is 105mm so I suspect it will be the 90mm that would be better for him. I don't think dropping 5mm will help him too much unless it is a raiser stem as well.


ColinJ said:


> How many different stem diameters are there? I have old stems with at least 2, but I have a vague recollection of Cinelli bars being a 3rd size ...


 do you ever get the feeling that there are too many? I do! I think there are 3 at least, rather like seat post diameters which there seem to be around +10....


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Aug 2013)

cool well i think you have my tel number already?

give me a call monday morning... ill bring the two stems, one a cannondale 90 and the other a marin 100, and he can have a look!

cheers

stu


----------



## compo (2 Sep 2013)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Stem received this morning and I have just fitted it. It certainly looks an improvement on the chunky adjustable. Many thanks for it.


----------

